# Fenómeno "El Niño" facilitou viagem de circum-navegação de Fernão de Magalhães



## Weatherman (17 Mai 2008 às 12:02)

...



> Lisboa, 16 Mai (Lusa) O fenómeno oceano-atmosférico "El Niño", que nas últimas décadas tem intrigado os cientistas climáticos, poderá ter ajudado o navegador português Fernão de Magalhães a realizar há quase 500 anos a sua viagem de circum-navegação.
> Segundo um novo estudo hoje publicado pela revista Science, Magalhães encontrou bom tempo a 28 de Novembro de 1520, depois de enfrentar durante dias a fúria do mar a sul da América do Sul.
> A partir daí, especulam os investigadores, a sua passagem para o oceano Pacífico poderá ter sido ajudada pelos efeitos de acalmia do "El Niño".
> Quando este ocorre, as águas do Pacífico Equatorial tornam-se mais quentes do que o normal, criando ar ascendente que altera o vento e os padrões meteorológicos. Entre os seus efeitos contam-se seca no Pacífico ocidental e maior pluviosidade no Peru e na costa ocidental da América do Sul.
> ...


----------

